# Fishing in Germany



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That's crazy! What's the fine for no license?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I don’t know but I’ll find out. So far he’s been hit with 4 parking tickets and can’t drive his American BMW because he has to get German headlights! Lol. Costing a fortune.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Why would he ship his car there? Better to buy one there and ship it here.

Tell you brother to go get a 90 day visitors license. There are also private fishing lakes in France that require nothing more than paying a daily fee.

Jones no more bro!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah he containered his car there. Had to foot a rental for months until he got the official German headlights! He did mention something about fishing in France...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

And yet you can drive 140mph on their interstate and drink beer out of 55 gallon drums.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> And yet you can drive 140mph on their interstate and drink beer out of 55 gallon drums.


Too bad his US model BMW is too slow to get out of the right lane.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> Too bad his US model BMW is too slow to get out of the right lane.


Actually his was fine, but not my rental! Had a governor that topped at 200 km/hr..still way too slow. By the way, fine for no license in Germany is up to $25,000 euro. And France can bite it too. We were unable to get a license online because BOTH Germany and USA were not on the drop down for country of origin (Senegal was lol). France levies up to $23,000 euro fine without a license. Here’s some pics. Check out the guy poling the punt on the Neckar river. We did a punting trip and man those guys can pole.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Heidelberg and Zugspitze?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Zugspitze, my friend.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a few European customers that come every year to fish the 'glades with me... Most of them think they died and went to heaven over here... All of the gear in our shops is a lot less than they have to pay over there - and there's hardly any water over there that isn't private.... 

Pray, pray that we never lose the fishing we have here....


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The headlights part is odd. I ordered a US spec BMW while living there and drove it for nearly 3 years with no issue. Then shipped to the US when I left. Many of my coworkers did the same. I'm guessing your brother is not working for the US government over there and that is the difference.

I wish the US had the German requirements for a driver' license. There would be a lot less idiots on the roads.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just what we need... more government.....

“Papers please”... I was born in Germany and by age 12 had lived in five different countries. I was an Army brat... You might want to think long and hard before asking for anything they do over there...

Most in our country have no idea how well off we are.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Just what we need... more government..... You might want to think long and hard before asking for anything they do over there...
> 
> Most in our country have no idea how well off we are.


Bob,

I genarally agree polictically speaking (some of thier recent policies have the country going to shit). However, there are a few things that are just done better there that we could emulate without more government. Beer, milk & cheese, sausage, driving, and their environmental & recycling programs are a few I could be happy to live with that would affect our everyday lives.

Imagine if:
- you didn't have to pay a recycling company a monthly fee for them to make money off your trash. Ok, this one is likely subsidized thru taxes so scratch this one, but...

- had laws that were enforced and actually ensured clean water and preserving undeveloped land. You don't need groups like Captains for Clean Water there to lobby anyone to protect the natural resources. Not more govenrment, just a realignment of policy priroties and more effective enforcement of already existing government.

- then didn't deal with Broward / Miami-Dade idiots on the road. I know you miss a lot of that in the very early hours running to Flamingo but I'm sure you know there are lots of idiots out there that should not have a license during normal hours. We already require licensing, we just have low standards.

- the beer.... no need to explain that to anyone who has lived there. I'm guessing we have the americanzed version with preseratives and it's just not the same. Same goes for the milk and cheese. This would be a case of less government regulations.

- and lastly don't forget the europeans are not afraid of seeing boobs.

So there are a few things I prefer over there and that's probably about it, but good food, good drink, clean water, and pretty women to look at aint bad.

It just occured to me though, I never did fish there.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Germany does it right:
1. Recycling and wind power
2. Roads(because everyone follows the rules).
3. Clean and immaculate country
4. Everyone speaks English too but please first speak Deutsch.

Bob, I would favor a more stringent fishing license here for educational purposes. However, after trying to fish there it’s way over the top - maybe meet somewhere in the middle?

@Half Shell my brother works for Bosch so that’s where the headlight fiasco enters. 

Such a beautiful country. We covered an enormous area and fishing was unfortunately mostly an afterthought while there. My family felt very safe, food was great...would have liked to fish with my best fishing buddy ever..my brother, but still loved the trip. Here’s the Ammer river at the base of the Alps, even I could have casted a fly on that stream. Lol.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You’re aware that they’ve outlawed “catch and release”...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> You’re aware that they’ve outlawed “catch and release”...


Yes! That blows my mind. Lol. The mental anguish for the fish. We saw only one person fishing there and the guy caught a small bass in the Nekkar river and threw it back. My brother commented that he could have been fined. Now that’s stupid.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

I am privilege that work has me in many places, some very beautiful and some tough. This work can have me outside or working with people. In these times working with people, it is nice to share thoughts and differences, but I think it is good not to be judgmental, just learn, be respective and ponder why it is this way.

I am surprise how many people in North America are surprised I realize my catch. Or people wondering why I trying to fish for bonefish, and I have no intent to eat them. (I prefer to find a spiny lobster instead).


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

RaspberryPatch said:


> I am privilege that work has me in many places, some very beautiful and some tough. This work can have me outside or working with people. In these times working with people, it is nice to share thoughts and differences, but I think it is good not to be judgmental, just learn, be respective and ponder why it is this way.
> 
> I am surprise how many people in North America are surprised I realize my catch. Or people wondering why I trying to fish for bonefish, and I have no intent to eat them. (I prefer to find a spiny lobster instead).


Well said, sir. We agree 100% on the spiny lobster, and also on not eating bonefish. However, I do NOT agree on banning catch and release.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

[QUOTE="I wish the US had the German requirements for a driver' license. There would be a lot less idiots on the roads.[/QUOTE]

Could not possibly agree with this more. I lived in Germany from 15 to 18 and got my license there. It's a little easier for Americans under the Status of Forces Agreement, but still rigorous. Germans are excellent, defensive, and considerate drivers.

You know how much time I spend in the left lane? Just long enough to pass the car in the right lane while constantly checking my rear-view for that Porsche or Ferrari flying up my tailpipe.


----------

